# [S] IVTV Treiber aktivieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich wollte gerne eine PVR 350 benutzen. beim Installieren von ivtv-1.2.0-r1

kommt die Meldung:

```
Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (10 Feb 2013)

# Use the in-kernel saa717x driver, available since at least 2.6.25

# Removal in 30 days

```

Leider läßt sich dieser Treiber im xconfig Window finden. Er erscheint aber nur grau. Ist also nicht auswählbar.

Was mache ich falsch? Wo finde ich welche Abhängigkeiten noch aktiviert werden müssen?Last edited by Tinitus on Thu Feb 21, 2013 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvaterlaus

Die Meldung besagt einfach, dass der Treiber saa717x in 30 Tagen aus diesem Package entfernt wird. Aktiviere den Treiber, der direkt im Kernel integriert ist. Wenn du ihn nicht finden kannst, in menuconfig kannst du mit "/$Ausdruck" suchen.

----------

## Josef.95

Du suchst wahrscheinlich VIDEO_IVTV  --> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/VIDEO_IVTV.html

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV:

This is a video4linux driver for Conexant cx23416 or cx23415 based

PCI personal video recorder devices.

This is used in devices such as the Hauppauge PVR-150/250/350/500

cards. There is a driver homepage at <http://www.ivtvdriver.org>.

To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

module will be called ivtv.

Symbol: VIDEO_IVTV [=m]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Conexant cx23416/cx23415 MPEG encoder/decoder support

  Defined at drivers/media/video/ivtv/Kconfig:1

  Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m] && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y] && V4L_PCI_DRIVERS [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=m] && PCI [=y] && I2C [=m] && RC_CORE [=m]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])

        -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])

          -> V4L PCI(e) devices (V4L_PCI_DRIVERS [=y])

  Selects: I2C_ALGOBIT [=m] && VIDEO_TUNER [=n] && VIDEO_TVEEPROM [=n] && VIDEO_CX2341X [=m] && VIDEO_CX25840 [=m] && VIDEO_MSP3400 [=m] && VIDEO_SAA711X [=m] && VIDEO_SAA717X [=m] && \

VIDEO_SAA7127 [=m] && VIDEO_CS53L32A [=m] && VIDEO_M52790 [=m] && VIDEO_WM8775 [=m] && VIDEO_WM8739 [=m] && VIDEO_VP27SMPX [=m] && VIDEO_UPD64031A [=m] && VIDEO_UPD64083 [=m]
```

 Diese Ausgabe stammt aus "make menuconfig" linux-3.6.11

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ja den meine ich....aber bei mir gibt es den Menüpunkt nicht zum Aktivieren.  Ich finde auch nicht die nötigen Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## Tinitus

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> Die Meldung besagt einfach, dass der Treiber saa717x in 30 Tagen aus diesem Package entfernt wird. Aktiviere den Treiber, der direkt im Kernel integriert ist. Wenn du ihn nicht finden kannst, in menuconfig kannst du mit "/$Ausdruck" suchen.

 

Gefunden habe ich ihn ja  :Wink:  Nur auswählen läßt er sich nicht weil noch eine Abhängigkeit fehlt. Bloß welche?

----------

## oliver2104

Habe auch eine PVR-350 und verwende diese Kernelkonfiguration

ist ev. noch Verbesserungswürdig, aber funktioniert. 

```

()Device Drivers->

  <*> I2C support  ---> 

    [*]   Enable compatibility bits for old user-space

    [M]   I2C device interface

    [*]   Autoselect pertinent helper modules

  <*> Multimedia support  --->

      [M]   Video For Linux

      [*]   Remote Controller adapters (nur aktivieren,nichts auswählen)

      [*]   Video capture adapters  --->

         [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders

         [*]   V4L PCI(e) devices  ---> 

           [M]   Conexant cx23416/cx23415 MPEG encoder/decoder support

           [M]   Conexant cx23415 framebuffer support

```

Kernel kompilieren, installieren und neu starten

dann ivtv-utils emergen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Habe auch eine PVR-350 und verwende diese Kernelkonfiguration
> 
> ist ev. noch Verbesserungswürdig, aber funktioniert. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

habe auch ein wenig probiert. Jetzt klappt es. Ich hatte ein paar Kerneloptionen zu viel. Deshalb hat sich das Modul nicht auswählen lassen. Und der Treiber wie in der ebuild Meldung genannt...ist nicht der Richtige. Wenn ich den Treiber ausgewählt habe gab es nur eine Kernel Panic.

Danke Euch allen für die Tipps!

----------

